# Arcor Interneteinstellungen für Gentoo

## sourcerer

Hallo Alle,

Ich habe einen DSL-Kabelinternetanschluss (kein Wi-Fi) von Arcor, und ich versuche meinen neuen Computer unter

Gentoo anzuschliessen, aber es ist leider nicht erfolgreich  :Sad: 

Kann jemand (warscheinlich von Arcor Support-Team) mir sagen die Einstellungen für Internetzugang

(Username und Kennwort habe ich schon  :Smile:  ), aber das ist leider nicht genug.(Ich habe auch DNS1,DNS2-Adressen und IP Adresse ausgefüllt)

Ich benutze dafür Command Line Tool "pppoe-setup".

Danke.

Gruß,

         sourcerer.

----------

## 69719

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3&style=printable#doc_chap4

----------

## Jorgo

Also DSL-Kabelinternetanschluss schließt sich gegenseitig aus.

Entweder DSL-Anschluss oder über Kabel-TV, wobei Arcor das nicht anbietet.

----------

## AWO

Hallo sourcerer,

ich kenn das von Arcor so, dass du einen Modem-Installations-Code zugeschickt bekommst. Diesen trägst du dann im Router (Arcor-Box) ein und das wars dann eigentlich. 

Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du dein Problem etwas genauer beschreiben würdest. Möchtest du per pppoe von deinem Rechner aus eine Verbindung erstellen oder hast du einen Router, der dann die Einwahl übernehmen soll?

Gruß André

----------

## sourcerer

Hallo AWO,

> Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du dein Problem etwas genauer beschreiben würdest

Ja, ich möchte vom Rechner die Internetverbindung per pppoe erstellen. 

Ich wollte Gentoo mit Minimal-CD installieren, aber jetzt ich neige zu der Annahme, dass es besser andere Installationsmethode (LiveCD) benutzen würde, weil ich nicht die Arcor-Verbindung erstellen kann. Ich weiss nicht, wo das Problem liegt: in falschen Arcor-Einstellungen oder in pppoe.

@Jorgo: Entschuldigung, dass ich Dich nicht richtig informiert habe. Ich wollte sagen dass ich eine "wired"-Verbindung habe, kein WI-FI Router.

Gruß,

     sourcerer.

----------

## AWO

Hallo sourcerer,

bei der pppoe-Verbindung kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Ich habe mich vor einigen Jahren damit mal rumgeärgert, so dass ich seit dem immer einen Modem-Router nutze, der die Nutzerdaten speichert und die Verbindung zum Internet herstellt.

Gruß André

----------

## mv

pppoe-setup ist Teil des Pakets rp-pppoe. Wenn Du das benutzen willst, musst Du vermutlich auch die Verbindung mit diesem Paket machen (mit pppoe-start oder so ähnlich).

Der empfohlene Weg ist aber nicht die Benutzung dieses Pakets, sondern des pppoe-Moduls von pppd (aus dem Paket net-dialup/ppp). Den Link, wie man dieses unter Gentoo konfiguriert, hat escor ja schon gepostet. Das Hauptproblem ist meist, dass Du erstmal Deine Netzwerkkarte (mit ifconfig oder zumindest erstmal mit ifconfig -a) siehst - möglicherweise musst Du dazu erst ein Kernelmodul laden.

----------

